#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский язык и Ламрим

## Карма Палджор

Для присутствующих на форуме предлагается два курса: базовый курс тибетского языка и краткий курс изучения ламрима (текст Драгоценное украшение освобождения Гампопы). Курсы расписаны далее.

*Для желающих изучить основы тибетского языка. Базовый курс*

Цель курса - освоение навыков чтения, письма.

Курс включает в себя изучение основ правил написания, произношения, понимание структуры слога в тибетском языке.
Все занятия (кроме первого) включают в себя элементы проверки знаний. В том числе и "на слух". 
В качестве дополнительного материала будут разъяснены правила чтения мантр санскрита, представленных в тибетском языке. 

Необходимые учебные материалы будут предоставлены.

Базовый курс рассчитан на шесть занятий. Занятия будут проходить один раз в неделю, в субботу, с 12-00 до 13-30. 
Место проведения занятия: 10 мин. от м. Китай-город / Таганская-кольцевая.
Рекомендуемый размер подношения за 1 занятие – 350 руб.
Максимальное количество слушателей в группе – 10-12 человек.
Занятия проводит Олег Филиппов. Обучался тибетскому языку под руководством Славы Ермолина и др. в филиале Института Кармапы в Элисте.


Запись на курс по e-mail: oleg.e.filippov@gmail.com

В письме необходимо указать свои Ф.И.О., контакты (тел. и мейл), а также вкратце объяснить, почему решили приступить к занятиям. 

Запись проводится до 21 октября 2010 года.
Начало занятий: с 23 октября.

Возможны консультации по переводам и трудным местам в текстах для тех, кто уже занимается переводами.
Запись на консультации и курс по мейлу:
oleg.e.filippov@gmail.com
или телефонам 
Тел. 917-72-75, 8-905-700-31-60 с 10-00 до 18-00 (Ольга)



*Дополнительный курс - курс изучения ламрима Гампопы.*

Текст, на основании которого будет разъясняться ламрим – «Драгоценное украшение освобождения» Гампопы. 
Курс подходит как основа для дальнейшей практики буддизма махаяны и ваджраяны, не только в рамках школы Карма Кагью Камцанг. Сам текст содержит множество подробных разъяснений, начиная от начального уровня и вплоть до завершения. Также там содержаться разъяснения по методам практик,  которые можно применять в повседневной жизни, поведению и пр.

Предположительно первое занятие будет вводным.

Планируется проведение кратких проверочных работ на общее (хотя бы поверхностное) усвоение материала. Желательно наличие текста на русском языке.

Занятия будут проходить один раз в неделю, в субботу, с 14-00 до 15-30. 
Место проведения занятия: 10 мин. от м. Китай-город / Таганская-кольцевая.

Рекомендуемый размер подношения за 1 занятие – на усмотрение слушателя.
Максимальное количество слушателей в группе также 10-12 человек.

Преподаватель – тот же, что и на курсе тибетского языка, Олег Филиппов.

Контактные данные и остальные требования и пожелания - те же, что и выше (для курса тибетского языка).

Запись проводится до 21 октября 2010 года.
Начало занятий: с 23 октября.

----------

Lungrig (02.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

А иногородним товарищам (с Урала) остается только горько хлюпать носом и искать дистанционные возможности для обучения тибетскому. Посоветуйте что-нибудь хорошее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Клим Самгин

Ресурс посвященный тибетскому языку
http://tibetan.bitecs.ru/
http://tibetan.bitecs.ru/download/rime.htm

----------

Dondhup (19.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (20.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А иногородним товарищам (с Урала) остается только горько хлюпать носом и искать дистанционные возможности для обучения тибетскому. Посоветуйте что-нибудь хорошее, пожалуйста.


Подождите  какое-то время. Всё может организоваться. А может и не организоваться.

----------


## Павел Костылев

А в этом году организуется группа?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в этом году организуется группа?


Организуется. Предварительно начало занятий в октябре. В первых числах. то есть после возможного приезда и отъезда Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Всё будет там же.  Во второй половине сентября скажу точнее. 
Хотите заниматься?

----------

Же Ка (02.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Хотим + 2 =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

После того как один из организаторов курса ответит, информацию о начальном курсе обновлю. Правда сейчас не знаю, будет ли там уже представлен ламрим.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вот ситуация и прояснилась. Начало занятий в эту субботу - 23 октября.
Те кто хочет поучаствовать, но в виду того что живут в других городах, не могут этого сделать. Сейчас будет небольшой пробный курс, после чего организаторы будут рассматривать вопрос возможности транслировать занятия. 

Просьба тех, кто придет в эту субботу (новых людей и тех, кто уже записывался ранее) подтвердить регистрацию на указанный в топике почтовый адрес. Группа планируется не более 10-ти человек. Больше - эффективность будет падать, хотя и десять - много  :Smilie: 

Ламрим Гампопы... тут еще будут вопросы о необходимости данного курса.

----------

Deuter (18.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (19.10.2010), Же Ка (18.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (19.10.2010)

----------


## Го Син

Тибетский язык очно в Санкт-Петербурге и заочно (skype) -
bodskad@yandex.ru

----------

